
  Cherry, The Mobile Operator That Doesn’t Care Whether You’re On Wi-Fi Or Not  - Shakescode
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/05/cherry-the-mobile-operator-that-doesnt-care-whether-youre-on-wi-fi-or-not/
======
costan
This looks a lot like UMA to me:
<http://www.umatechnology.org/technology/index.htm>

If that's the case, T-Mobile US has UMA working already. Caveat: you need a
special WiFi router so the cellphone gets good battery life on WiFi.

Does anyone know what Cherry is using?

